# AFI Production Design Program



## erin magill (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All

I just wanted to reach out to anyone interested in the AFI Production Design program. I graduated with an MFA from it in June 2012 and would be more than happy to answer any questions about the program, my experience, what brought me there, AFI etc. Please reach out with any questions!

Good luck to everyone going through the process. I can say for me it was a great decision and I am a working professional in the industry today. I don't regret it at all.

All the best!
Erin


----------



## JFSWLA (Jan 27, 2014)

erin magill said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just wanted to reach out to anyone interested in the AFI Production Design program. I graduated with an MFA from it in June 2012 and would be more than happy to answer any questions about the program, my experience, what brought me there, AFI etc. Please reach out with any questions!
> 
> ...


 

Just checked out your reel. Pretty cool!


----------



## RedLeader (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Erin,

Could you talk a little bit about your experience at AFI? I applied for the Directing Program, but I'd like to hear just a little bit more about what it was like to attend the school. How are your classmates fairing in the industry? Does it seem like people are able to get decent jobs once they've graduated? How does the program help in this regard?

Thanks!


----------



## Stella (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Erin,

Hope all is well.

I am applying for Production Design program this year and I would like to know more details about your experience during these two years' study Also, may I know if you receive your Bachelor degree in or related to production design? Since I heard that most of the applicants have strong background before applying for this program, is it true?
You are welcome to reply straightly to my personal email dwstella@gmail.com if that's more convenient to you.

Thank you!

Best regards,
Stella


----------



## hkaiser (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi Erin, 

I recently got accepted to both AFI and Chapman for Production Design. 
I come from a background in Interior Design, Art History, and Scenic Design. 
I know this thread is a bit old, but if you could elaborate on the experience you had at AFI and also what your life has been like after attending AFI, that would be great!
I am from New York, so going to one of these schools is going to be a big step for me! 

Thanks! 
Hannah


----------

